# Pillowed V-Cube 6x6 and 8x8



## Michael Womack (Dec 19, 2013)

V-Cubes posted these pictures to their FaceBook page







They say it's "First sample directly from the mold! Works better than the V7" so it sounds like it would be no clicking.






I wonder how it will compared to the SS 8x8?


----------



## typeman5 (Dec 19, 2013)

Shengshou > v-cube


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 19, 2013)

typeman5 said:


> Shengshou > v-cube



I agree with you.


----------



## Hypocrism (Dec 19, 2013)

Pillowed cubes are annoying.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Dec 19, 2013)

vcube sucks who cares about this 8x8 they release all of there cubes way too late. they say in the facebook comments they do that cause there products arent cheap and made for lifetime, yet shengshou cubes are better than all of there "lifetime products" they have released lol.


----------



## nibble4bits (Dec 19, 2013)

Watch out! MeMyselfAndPi is coming to say you infringe V-Cube rights for posting this picture!


----------



## Ollie (Dec 19, 2013)

Way to judge a product before it's even been tried out ^


----------



## ILMZS20 (Dec 19, 2013)

that is based on experience with there products. i am 99% sure that shengshou is better than this. i think even the fact that this is pillowed makes shengshou better. i mean how good can this 8x8 be?


----------



## windhero (Dec 19, 2013)

I doubt this will be better than a V7x7 and the 7x7 is pretty horrible unless you break it in for a year or two.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Way to judge a product before it's even been tried out ^



There's no point posting anything even remotely V-cubes related on this forum anymore, you just get shot down for even suggesting they can be OK cubes. So much for an open discussion platform.


----------



## cubizh (Dec 19, 2013)

Congratulations to V-CUBE™ for mass producing the first ever pillowed 8x8.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 19, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Congratulations to V-CUBE™ for mass producing the first ever pillowed 8x8.



They also made a Pillowed V-cube 6x6 http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?45455-Pillowed-V-cube-6x6&p=933064#post933064


----------



## EMI (Dec 19, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> They also made a Pillowed V-cube 6x6 http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?45455-Pillowed-V-cube-6x6&p=933064#post933064



But not the first one  I hope they will fix the flat 6x6 mechanism too after releasing this one.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 19, 2013)

EMI said:


> But not the first one  I hope they will fix the flat 6x6 mechanism too after releasing this one.



true And I agree.


----------



## piyushp761 (Dec 19, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Vcubes posted this pic to there FB page
> 
> http://goo.gl/IMLz4a
> 
> and they say it's "First sample directly from the mould! Works better than the V7" so it sounds like it would be no clicking.



They are agreeing that the V7 was ****!  ;-P


----------



## suushiemaniac (Dec 19, 2013)

I'd really like to give a chance to V-Cubes, but for an obvious reason called ShengShou, I'm afraid I can't.
So I don't really suppose that this is going to be any better than the "normal" V6. I mean, being pillowed doesn't automatically mean they've modified the internals.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 19, 2013)

As well Shengshou is cheaper


----------



## rj (Dec 19, 2013)

piyushp761 said:


> They are agreeing that the V7 was ****!  ;-P


It is!!! Yay! SS rules!!!!!


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 19, 2013)

piyushp761 said:


> They are agreeing that the V7 was ****!  ;-P



My Moyu Weilong is better than my Guhong, so that means my Guhong was "****". Huh.


----------



## rj (Dec 19, 2013)

Jaysammey777 said:


> As well Shengshou is cheaper


And probably always will be, so unless MMAP gets a cult, no one (except ppl who like pillowed cubes) will buy this.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 19, 2013)

rj said:


> And probably always will be, so unless MMAP gets a cult, no one (except ppl who like pillowed cubes) will buy this.



Or if you just want to have it in your collection.


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh gosh....I feel like every time someone says "V-Cube" there's a massive irrational flame session.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 19, 2013)

piyushp761 said:


> They are agreeing that the V7 was ****!  ;-P



Or that the new Pillowed v6 is clickless.


----------



## mangocuber (Dec 19, 2013)

This would have been awesome 5 years ago
Maybe they will be adjustable


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 19, 2013)

mangocuber said:


> This would have been awesome 5 years ago
> Maybe they will be adjustable



They said that they are adjustable.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 19, 2013)

...And neither of them can be competed with (pillowed and 8x8 not an event)...


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Dec 19, 2013)

If the 8X8 wasn't pillowed, I would be mildly excited. In my opinion, V Cube stopped being relevant years ago.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 19, 2013)

I was so expecting a surprise challenge.
Now I'm a little sad =(



windhero said:


> I doubt this will be better than a V7x7 and *the 7x7 is pretty horrible unless you break it in for a year or two.*



That's a very specific number of solves.


----------



## Joey VOV (Dec 19, 2013)

Curious to try the 6x6 but because it is pillowed I really could not care less if it is any good or not.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 19, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> V Cube stopped being relevant years ago.



Agree with you and most of it was because that V-cube made there 3x3 that had a Mech that looks more like a Guhong then what the Patent shows.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 19, 2013)

V cubes the product are fine apart from the v cube 6. I only have 5-7. They just not as good as shengshou. Does a older 3x3 that you think is worst than your main suck? That older 3x3 is still good just not as good as your main. Still v cube the company is annoying with their patent infrienmet claim but what can you expect from them? So v cube were first made in and sold in 2008. Cubes have moved on from then.


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2013)

tx789 said:


> V cubes the product are fine apart from the v cube 6. I only have 5-7. They just not as good as shengshou. Does a older 3x3 that you think is worst than your main suck? That older 3x3 is still good just not as good as your main.


I have multiple Rubik's brand 3x3s, and they're all better than my V-cube 5. It hurts to do more than one solve on it. True, I haven't broken in it yet, but tbh I don't really want to.


----------



## rj (Dec 19, 2013)

TDM said:


> I have multiple Rubik's brand 3x3s, and they're all better than my V-cube 5. It hurts to do more than one solve on it. True, I haven't broken in it yet, but tbh I don't really want to.



I've tried a broken in one, and it sucked. I'll take yours.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 19, 2013)

piyushp761 said:


> They are agreeing that the V7 was ****!  ;-P



This was never implied.

Just because someone says a outperforms b doesn't mean the someone thinks b sucks.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 19, 2013)

So they're (finally) announcing a 6x6 with a decent misalignment mech to make speedsolving it better, and they've pillowed it so you can't use it in speedsolving competitions? This is another example of why I no longer respect V-cubes.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 19, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> So much for an open discussion platform.


Do you get banned for supporting V-cubes? No. It's open. People just disagree with you.



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> So they're (finally) announcing a 6x6 with a decent misalignment mech to make speedsolving it better, and they've pillowed it so you can't use it in speedsolving competitions?


Pretty much. I imagine they'll be laughing all the way to the bank on this one. Glad they're finally making something bigger than the 7x7x7, though.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 19, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> So they're (finally) announcing a 6x6 with a decent misalignment mech to make speedsolving it better, and they've pillowed it so you can't use it in speedsolving competitions? This is another example of why I no longer respect V-cubes.



Perhaps they're updating the flat 6x6 mech at the same time?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Perhaps they're updating the flat 6x6 mech at the same time?



I would really love to see how the new Cubic one if they make it compares to the SS 6x6.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Dec 20, 2013)

if i were to buy an 8x8, i would prefer that it be pillowed. i have pretty normal sized hands, but i want to be able to hold onto my puzzle comfortably.


----------



## mangocuber (Dec 20, 2013)

The vcube 6x6 probably knocked off the xcube alingment mechanism


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 20, 2013)

mangocuber said:


> The vcube 6x6 probably knocked off the xcube alingment mechanism



lol just like SS did with there 6x6.


----------



## mangocuber (Dec 20, 2013)

But shengshou asked for xcube's permission


----------



## LNZ (Dec 20, 2013)

I own nine V-Cube products and I will support them. It is nice they are finally putting out new products that people might want to buy.

I will buy the pillowed 8x8 cube but not the pillowed 6x6 cube.

When I buy the V-Cube 8, it will be in white plastic as my Shengshou 8x8 is in black plastic.

And I'll see if the V-Cube 8 is as good as the SS8.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 20, 2013)

mangocuber said:


> But shengshou asked for xcube's permission



Are you sure about that.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 20, 2013)

On the Shengshou 10x10 cube box, Shengshou did ask for permission yo use xb27's allingment method and permission was granted.


----------



## Genesis (Dec 20, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Are you sure about that.



XB27 has mentioned that in mf8 forums


----------



## Erik (Dec 20, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> So they're (finally) announcing a 6x6 with a decent misalignment mech to make speedsolving it better, and they've pillowed it so you can't use it in speedsolving competitions? This is another example of why I no longer respect V-cubes.



Another example of a speedcuber not entirely understanding the business concept of V-Cubes? They are *not* focussing on speedcubing, but more on the normal folks who come to toy stores. From that perspective a pillowed, non-clicking 6x6 is a good product. Assuming it does turn nicer than the V-Cube 7 you can't deny that it'd be a big improvement to their regular 6x6.


----------



## cubizh (Dec 20, 2013)

Erik said:


> Another example of a speedcuber not entirely understanding the business concept of V-Cubes? They are *not* focussing on speedcubing, but more on the normal folks who come to toy stores. From that perspective a pillowed, non-clicking 6x6 is a good product. Assuming it does turn nicer than the V-Cube 7 you can't deny that it'd be a big improvement to their regular 6x6.


Even though I fully agree with you, I wonder how big is the market for such high end expensive puzzles for casual buyers that are not speedsolving aware, looked into alternatives online or care about being ko or not. I know there is a market out there for it, just wondering how big comparatively for these high end puzzle sizes. Also, about pillowed, it makes sense to release the entire 2-8(?) pillowed series since 2,3,4 and 7 were already out. Only missing 5 now.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 20, 2013)

In the CrazyBadCuber video "Cube Vs Cube" , V-Cubes say they are the natural successor to Rubik's brand puzzles. And they want Rubik's market for themdelves!
So from this, they are making products for the common man and collectors more than they are for speedcubers.


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2013)

Awesome, can't wait to get one! It's just a shame the 6x6 wouldn't be competition legal... Hopefully the flat one comes out asap. This SS6x6 I have is crappy.


----------



## sellingseals (Dec 20, 2013)

It says it on SS boxes.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 21, 2013)

IF the V-Cube 6 Cubic gets revamped and is as good as stated, I think I'll have to buy one; no matter how much I dislike companies and blahblahblah, I will buy the best cube on the market(if it's not a close debate.)


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 8, 2014)

WTF https://v-cubes.com/ecom/home.php?cat=268 the 8x8 is out now.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow, it's actually cheaper than an SS 8x8 on Zcube.cn! 

Also, how long did it take for them? Like 7 years or something?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 8, 2014)

AndersB said:


> Wow, it's actually cheaper than an SS 8x8 on Zcube.cn!
> 
> Also, how long did it take for them? Like 7 years or something?



And now the 6x6 is coming out in a few weeks. Also V-cubes has a very high shipping price.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 8, 2014)

I have just ordered a white V-Cube 8 from http://www.v-cubes.com as I own a black Shengshou 8x8.

Cube Cost: $49.99 EURO
S/H Cost: $14.25 EURO (8 days max, using UPS, Greece to Australia)
Processing Fee: $01.93 EURO (This still is a mysterious charge, what is it for?)

Total Cost: $66.17 EURO (or $105.38 AUD, 1 AUD = 62.7940 EURO cents)

I paid $93 AUD for my Shengshou 8x8 ($88 USD for cube, $5 USD for S/H) with the cost in AUD being $93 (1 AUD = 99.71 US cents at the time)

I am looking forward to using this product. It might get some time getting used to.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 8, 2014)

Any chance there will be a v-cube megamimx ever? That'd be pretty interesting to see


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 8, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Any chance there will be a v-cube megamimx ever? That'd be pretty interesting to see



I don't remember Mr. Panagiotis VERDES ever making a patent for a Megaminx with the V-cube mech. http://www.v-cubes.com/pdf/European_patent.pdf


----------



## AndersB (Jan 8, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Any chance there will be a v-cube megamimx ever? That'd be pretty interesting to see



I think V-cube at one point stated that they were only ever going to make NxN-puzzles.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 8, 2014)

how good the 6x6 might be, i will not even care the onlu thing the cubing community needs is a 6x6 that doesnt need modding and if this 6x6 is as good as they claim it is then whe have one but the major thing whe want them for is competitions. and because it is pillowes it will ( probably ) be illegal in comp


----------



## sellingseals (Jan 8, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> how good the 6x6 might be, i will not even care the onlu thing the cubing community needs is a 6x6 that doesnt need modding and if this 6x6 is as good as they claim it is then whe have one but the major thing whe want them for is competitions. and because it is pillowes it will ( probably ) be illegal in comp



Kevin Hays has the 6x6 single and average world records which blows any other person on the planet out of the water and he uses an unmodded shengshou 6x6. How is he able to get a 1:40.xx single in competition and a very fast average as well with a cube that needs modding?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 8, 2014)

sellingseals said:


> Kevin Hays has the 6x6 single and average world records which blows any other person on the planet out of the water and he uses an unmodded shengshou 6x6. How is he able to get a 1:40.xx single in competition and a very fast average as well with a cube that needs modding?



springmod^^


----------



## stoic (Jan 8, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> how good the 6x6 might be, i will not even care the onlu thing the cubing community needs is a 6x6 that doesnt need modding and if this 6x6 is as good as they claim it is then whe have one but the major thing whe want them for is competitions. and because it is pillowes it will ( probably ) be illegal in comp


It will definitely be illegal in comp.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 8, 2014)

ellwd said:


> It will definitely be illegal in comp.



ok at least got that cleared up


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 8, 2014)

ellwd said:


> It will definitely be illegal in comp.



The only pillowed cubes that are allowed are the pillowed 7x7s cause they where the only type of 7x7's out there before the cubic SS 7x7. But I heard somewhere that there going to stop allowing the pillowed 7x7s in a few years it might or not happen.


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 8, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> the only pillowed cubes that are allowed ore the pillowed 7x7s cause they where the only type of 7x7's out there before the cubic SS 7x7. But I heard somewhere that there going to stop allowing the pillowed 7x7s in a few years it might or not happen.



Which makes the only 7x7 V-cubes make illegal in comp. No more V-7's in the cubing world xD
Springmodding a 6x6 will make it a lot better, yes, but Kevin is just mindblowing. He creams us all. Savaantistic, maybe? 
Am I the only one ready to make all the V-8 jokes? xD


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 8, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> the only pillowed cubes that are allowed ore the pillowed 7x7s cause they where the only type of 7x7's out there before the cubic SS 7x7. But I heard somewhere that there going to stop allowing the pillowed 7x7s in a few years it might or not happen.


if they make pillowded 7x7s illegal I will have horible 7x7 times in comp.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 8, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> Which makes the only 7x7 V-cubes make illegal in comp. No more V-7's in the cubing world xD
> Springmodding a 6x6 will make it a lot better, yes, but Kevin is just mindblowing. He creams us all. Savaantistic, maybe?
> Am I the only one ready to make all the V-8 jokes? xD



When I posted the link of the 8x8 on facebook some one made the joke of "Could've had a V8." It was a quote from the old V8 juice commercials like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-pyGdJCV04


----------



## tx789 (Jan 8, 2014)

Does this mean a possible price decrease in the ss8x8. Still v cubes have released an 8x8 and it took them 5 and a half years.


----------



## yockee (Jan 9, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> When I posted the link of the 8x8 on facebook some one made the joke of "Could've had a V8." It was a quote from the old V8 juice commercials like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-pyGdJCV04


Yeah, that was me, haha.




TDM said:


> I have multiple Rubik's brand 3x3s, and they're all better than my V-cube 5. It hurts to do more than one solve on it. True, I haven't broken in it yet, but tbh I don't really want to.



The V cube 5 is actually incredible. It takes a while to really break it in, but so what? It performs much better than the ShengShou because of the nice springy corner cutting. The SS5x5 just locks up unless you take hours to mod it, which I don't see the point when you can just have a nice 5x5 as is. No, it's not nice out of the box, but its worth the wait. However, it's the only good V cube, in my opinion, other than maybe the 2x2, and possibly the 4x4, which I haven't tried.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 9, 2014)

Remember V-Cubes are making products for the mass "toy" market and not for speedcubers and in the aim of beating the Rubiks company. If one of their products is used by speedcubers, it is a bonus for V-Cubes. This attitude shows. The V-Cube 5, 6 and 7 are not adjustable when you buy them.

And you can't use the pillowed V-Cube 6b in any WCA events either. More proof that V-Cubes are not making cubes for speedcubers.


----------



## sellingseals (Jan 9, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> springmod^^



It's hard to take a MOD seriously when it's only spring exchange. New V Cubes come with many different sets of springs. Does that mean if you swap them out you've just modified the cube? No. Changing the springs on puzzles is not modding them, it's changing the springs.


----------



## Dene (Jan 9, 2014)

LNZ said:


> Total Cost: $66.17 EURO (or $105.38 AUD)



Hah! You got ripped off. I fully just bought mine for 15c cheaper than you. Teach you a lesson for being hasty 


Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jan 13, 2014)

My first look at the V-Cube 8 mechanism:


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 13, 2014)

Wait, isn't that a rip-off of the (patented afaik) Dayan-mf8 4x4?


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 13, 2014)

so why are people so excited anyway?
haven't most other v-cubes been a very expensive let down?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 13, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Wait, isn't that a rip-off of the (patented afaik) Dayan-mf8 4x4?



Yep that is right


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jan 13, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Wait, isn't that a rip-off of the (patented afaik) Dayan-mf8 4x4?


Yeah, I don't see how I can exclusively support this cube because of that.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 13, 2014)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> My first look at the V-Cube 8 mechanism:



Hows the turning on it?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 13, 2014)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Yeah, I don't see how I can exclusively support this cube because of that.


Easy, support the one you think is the best. If you want to support the original inventor, obviously buy both. But if you honestly think the V is the best, support that one. I often support ShengShou because they do stuff the best, not because they did it first, and I see no harm in that.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 13, 2014)

Let me guess when the V-cube pillowed 6x6 comes out it will have a similar mech the the 8x8.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 13, 2014)

V-Cube Patent:





Actual Mechanism:




Wow.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 13, 2014)

A pretty hypocritical move by V-Cube, if they expect their stance in the community to stay as the "pure and not copying" one.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jan 13, 2014)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Easy, support the one you think is the best. If you want to support the original inventor, obviously buy both. But if you honestly think the V is the best, support that one.


Yep, I just got the Shenshou 8x8 too and I'll be doing just that.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 13, 2014)

Hopefully these cubes aren't Dayan knockoffs like the V-Cube 3 >XD


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow, because it really matters that much about the origin of the invention...!
I just hope it turns well.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> A pretty hypocritical move by V-Cube, if they expect their stance in the community to stay as the "pure and not copying" one.


I fully expect the good folks over at a certain other puzzle forum to start calling anything with a 2x2x2-based mech a knockoff... even if it was designed before the new V-Cubes.


----------



## Dene (Jan 14, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> haven't most other v-cubes been a very expensive let down?



Not in the least. You're just too new to know.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 14, 2014)

Dene said:


> Not in the least. You're just too new to know.


back in the day i realise they were the only big cubes out there,and cause of that they were good back then.
what i meant was the 3x3 sucked,4x4 from what i heard was alright but not that good compared to the shengshou,6x6 required extensive modding etc etc
and their price is pretty steep...


----------



## Torch (Jan 14, 2014)

This post on TwistyPuzzles by someone who is apparently part of V-Cubes says that V-cubes is using this design with mf8's cooperation.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 14, 2014)

That is very interesting. 

But I wonder. Why did MF8 not bring out their own 6x6 and 8x8 before they worked with V-Cubes?

They had plenty of time to do it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 14, 2014)

LNZ said:


> That is very interesting.
> 
> But I wonder. Why did MF8 not bring out their own 6x6 and 8x8 before they worked with V-Cubes?
> 
> They had plenty of time to do it.



I agree it's been like 3 years.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 14, 2014)

Personally, I love v-cube products. Sure, SS cubes are better out of the box, but I modded my v5 and v7 and the v5 is WAY better that a SS5, while the v7 is about 5 seconds slower on average. I think the pillowed v-cubes are especially nice...I own all the pillowed cubes and will definitely buy the 6x6. It can't be as bad as the original v6, right?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 14, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Personally, I love v-cube products. Sure, SS cubes are better out of the box, but I modded my v5 and v7 and the v5 is WAY better that a SS5, while the v7 is about 5 seconds slower on average. I think the pillowed v-cubes are especially nice...I own all the pillowed cubes and will definitely buy the 6x6. It can't be as bad as the original v6, right?



nop they said that it is even better than the v7 but to be honest with you I hate the v7


----------



## sellingseals (Jan 14, 2014)

reading that persons link to the TPF, the V Cube person said that MF8 was going to release one but then admitted that some of it violated the V Cube patent so they did not. This is the reason they teamed up with MF8, because they had the respect to not make a V Cube KO so they teamed up together to make it. That's what I got out of it. who knows, maybe V Cubes have just seen people calling it a KO though and made it up. The only way is for somebody to ask MF8.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jan 14, 2014)

Torch said:


> This post on TwistyPuzzles by someone who is apparently part of V-Cubes says that V-cubes is using this design with mf8's cooperation.


That was great news to hear! I received an email from [email protected] stating the same thing. I must admit that I made a presupposition and I apologize for that. My faith in the V-Cube 8 has been restored.


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 14, 2014)

At least MMAP is mature and faithful in his position. I suppose I'm being ignorant, but I honestly don't care where my cubes come from or who made them as long as they are good.
But, I understand the dynamic behind who made which cube.
I think my first 8x8 may be V-cubes becuase it's pillowed.


----------



## ECubesDesignerX (Jan 14, 2014)

I would recommend this over the Shengshou, as it cuts corners better. It also works better when modded, than the SS.


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> back in the day i realise they were the only big cubes out there,and cause of that they were good back then.
> what i meant was the 3x3 sucked,4x4 from what i heard was alright but not that good compared to the shengshou,6x6 required extensive modding etc etc
> and their price is pretty steep...



For 5x5 there was other competition, and the V5 outstripped the others by far. Even still today the V5 is, at worst, the second best cube around. Personally I think an unmodded V5 is better than an unmodded dayan5x5. I never modded a V5 so I can't say anything on that, but I think a good V5 is just as good as a modded dayan5x5 (I just prefer the dayan for the smaller size).

I still think the V6, when broken in, is better than SS6x6 (and I use the SS at the moment; only because I haven't got a useable V6 and don't want to buy one when the SS will do for now...).

Sure the 3x3 kinda sucked, but I think they did that more to have a complete set. 

As for the V4, I think it is different to the SS, but pretty much equal to a modded SS. The new moyu (?) 4x4 that is out is better.

They're expensive, but I reckon they're doing pretty well considering how old some of the technology is now.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 15, 2014)

Dene said:


> For 5x5 there was other competition, and the V5 outstripped the others by far. Even still today the V5 is, at worst, the second best cube around. Personally I think an unmodded V5 is better than an unmodded dayan5x5. I never modded a V5 so I can't say anything on that, but I think a good V5 is just as good as a modded dayan5x5 (I just prefer the dayan for the smaller size).
> 
> I still think the V6, when broken in, is better than SS6x6 (and I use the SS at the moment; only because I haven't got a useable V6 and don't want to buy one when the SS will do for now...).
> 
> ...


i didn't understand what you meant in your last sentence,can you explain it a bit more?
anyhow,you said it yourself,most of em are at best,as good as their competitors,but coupled with their expensive price,why would you pay a lot more for the same thing?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 15, 2014)

Dene said:


> For 5x5 there was other competition, and the V5 outstripped the others by far. Even still today the V5 is, at worst, the second best cube around. Personally I think an unmodded V5 is better than an unmodded dayan5x5. I never modded a V5 so I can't say anything on that, but I think a good V5 is just as good as a modded dayan5x5 (I just prefer the dayan for the smaller size).



I don't recall Dayan ever making a 5x5 I you're thinking of the SS 5x5.


----------



## mocenigo (Jan 15, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Wait, isn't that a rip-off of the (patented afaik) Dayan-mf8 4x4?


No, it is not. Verdes and mf8 are producing that cube together!
See Verdes post on the twisty puzzles forum: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=313049#p313049

Roberto


----------



## rubiksczar (Jan 15, 2014)

I still haven't heard any official claim by the other party though (Mefferts) so I think we should hear from them before claiming that they are cooperating with v-cubes and whether or not mefferts is getting anything outof this.

btw, when is someone gonna put a review on Youtube! I'm waiting to see how good it is compared to SS and whether it's worth the money!


----------



## mocenigo (Jan 15, 2014)

rubiksczar said:


> I still haven't heard any official claim by the other party though (Mefferts) so I think we should hear from them before claiming that they are cooperating with v-cubes and whether or not mefferts is getting anything outof this.


First of all, it is mf8, not Meffert's. MF8's name recalls Meffert, but the two companies are distinct (Meffert may distribute some of mf8's products but that's how much this thing goes on). I doubt that Verdes would claim publicly that they worked together if this were false.

Roberto


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 16, 2014)

mocenigo said:


> First of all, it is mf8, not Meffert's. MF8's name recalls Meffert, but the two companies are distinct (Meffert may distribute some of mf8's products but that's how much this thing goes on). I doubt that Verdes would claim publicly that they worked together if this were false.
> 
> Roberto



I agree and I never have seen Mf8 work with Meffert's to make a good twist puzzle.


----------



## rubiksczar (Jan 16, 2014)

My bad, I thought mf8 and mefferts were the same company.


----------



## Dene (Jan 16, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I don't recall Dayan ever making a 5x5 I you're thinking of the SS 5x5.



Lol probably; it's all the same to me.



DAoliHVAR said:


> i didn't understand what you meant in your last sentence,can you explain it a bit more?
> anyhow,you said it yourself,most of em are at best,as good as their competitors,but coupled with their expensive price,why would you pay a lot more for the same thing?



What I meant is that the designs for the cubes are very old designs (compared to stuff coming out this year), and yet they are still decent cubes. It just shows that competitor brands aren't really excelling past V-Cubes yet.

That is a fair point though; if you don't think the cube is better, it certainly doesn't make sense to pay more for it. At least, when I got all my V-Cubes those cubes were the best on the market at the time (and I believe that includes the V-4, although others would beg to differ).


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 16, 2014)

rubiksczar said:


> My bad, I thought mf8 and mefferts were the same company.



Meffert's started in 1980 and Mf8 started it 2004.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 16, 2014)

I do own QJ products. QJ were described as cloned (or to some KO) copies of Mefferts products. But not MF8 products.

I also got a tracking number for thew V-Cube 8 order and it looks like I will recieve the V-Cube 8 of Friday January 17.

If it does come on the 17th, I could do a solve (my PB is 24 minutes on a shengshou 8x8) and describe (with no video as I'm really shy and withdrawn type of person) 
in text on what I find with the V-Cube 8 here.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 16, 2014)

Dene said:


> What I meant is that the designs for the cubes are very old designs (compared to stuff coming out this year), and yet they are still decent cubes. It just shows that competitor brands aren't really excelling past V-Cubes yet.
> 
> That is a fair point though; if you don't think the cube is better, it certainly doesn't make sense to pay more for it. At least, when I got all my V-Cubes those cubes were the best on the market at the time (and I believe that includes the V-4, although others would beg to differ).


yeah i guess so,SS is a bit better than them,but for 5 versions it hasn't had that much progress.(with some things like the inner slice catching not being fixed at all)
the only reason most people preffer the SS is because you get something a bit better,for a cheaper price.i understand now.thanks for the good replies


----------



## rj (Jan 16, 2014)

Is that... a ball core?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 16, 2014)

rj said:


> Is that... a ball core?



Yep a form of it that was made famous in the Dayan+Mf8 4x4s.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 19, 2014)

**This is NOT my video**

RedKB made an unboxing...maybe this will clear up some of the arguing about whether the V8 is good or not...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqBKvRp9f2Q


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 20, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> **This is NOT my video**
> 
> RedKB made an unboxing...maybe this will clear up some of the arguing about whether the V8 is good or not...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqBKvRp9f2Q



I was the one who informed it to him on Facebook.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 20, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I was the one who informed it to him on Facebook.



Ummm....your sentence is confusing :/


----------



## LNZ (Jan 20, 2014)

After a UPS mess up on Friday 17/01 my white V-Cube arrived today 20/01. It turns very well and cuts corners as good as an 8x8 is ever expected to get and the centre layers do not click like the V-Cube 6. But it is prone to pops if you are hard on it. In nearly two years my Shengsou 8x8 has rarely popped despite over 250 solves. 

Package comes with a bonus set of stickers.

Overall it is way batter than the V-Cube 6 but not as good as the V-Cube 7.

And not as good as the Shengshou 8x8.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 20, 2014)

Damn...I was hoping the V8 wouldn't pop much  Verdes told me that he believes the V6 is very good in this regard, so that should be nice. Too bad they aren't releasing a cubic 6x6 as well though!


----------



## LNZ (Jan 20, 2014)

I did a solve using the V-Cube 8 and I did have 4 pieces popping out at once.

I also emulated a 3x3x8 cuboid as well and also 3 pieces popped out at once.

So don't treat the V-Cube 8 too roughly and it will be just fine.


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2014)

Just arrived today. Scrambled, then just started solving and BIG ASS POP. Just about finished fixing it, putting in the last piece and BIGGER ASSER POPPER. Don't have time to deal with this now >.<


----------



## LNZ (Jan 21, 2014)

I did 6 solves today with a V-Cube 8 with three proper 8x8 efforts and the other three were cuboid emulations (2x2x8, 2x4x4 and 2x2x4) and remembering to treat the V-Cube 8 not too roughly it did not pop. I guess now the V-Cube 8 is not meant for speed cubers but for the general public who might buy one in a toy or department store.

I still like the Shengshou 8x8 more and I now guess the Shengshou 8x8 is meant for speed cubing.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 22, 2014)

From MeMySelfandPi


----------



## rj (Jan 22, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> I would recommend this over the Shengshou, as it cuts corners better. It also works better when modded, than the SS.



I think I'll wait for you to make one.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 22, 2014)

typeman5 said:


> Shengshou > v-cube



me too


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 25, 2014)

Heck yeah! Just bought the 6b. Will post a video when it arrives.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow V-cube redesigned there website https://www.v-cubes.com/

V-6b https://www.v-cubes.com/index.php?o...uct/product&path=39&product_id=105&Itemid=268


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 25, 2014)

The stickerless cubes look neat, and the build your own cube looks fun...not spending money on those until video reviews prove they are worth it though


----------



## MisterChris (Jan 25, 2014)

It looks like they are a few other "new" V-Cubes:
https://www.v-cubes.com/index.php?option=com_mijoshop&route=product/category&path=64&Itemid=268


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 1, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkkWWjYYgHg

My review of the new V-cube 6b


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 1, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkkWWjYYgHg
> 
> My review of the new V-cube 6b



To bad you can't switch the 6b core with the older V6 cube.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 1, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> To bad you can't switch the 6b core with the older V6 cube.



The core isn't what made the V6b better than the old v6....


----------

